# Problems with texting/messaging friends



## mjtheone123 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

I know I'm not the only one who feels like this...

I get soooo worried when people don't respond to messages - especially when I'm using whatsapp of FB messenger as it shows when a person has read or seen a message. 

It makes me so anxious that I make an issue out of it by sending message after message which must bug the hell out of people. A lot of the time they don't respond to any messages and I give up, feeling like I've done something wrong. 

Getting fed up with feeling like a desperate weirdo. My anxiety takes charge and I send loads of messages cos, I guess I can't deal with the Unknown of what these people think of me. 

I try not to even bother messaging people at all which helps, but upsets me in turn as no one bothers to contact me first!

In short, is there any techniques that I can use to not be so worried or anxious when someone doesn't reply?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

mjtheone123 said:


> I try not to even bother messaging people at all which helps, but upsets me in turn as no one bothers to contact me first!


Well your problem there is they might be used to you initiating first contact all the time.

The main reason I don't double text is I don't want to look needy. Or clingy. So it's a good thing if you have several people you text or talk to regularly, chances are one will reply. In the meantime be patient with the others.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

It used to make me a little anxious, but most people I message or text respond a little later, so I try to be a little more patient. Sometimes I myself am guilty of not replying right away if I am busy or need to think about the answer.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

I have same problem as you its not that I am needy or clingy its just this habbit I cannot shake I suppose I just like to have company around when I got no one to talk to at all..


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, i could've written this post myself.

Most of my online friends reply pretty quickly, but unfortunately my RL friends can be pretty flaky and hopeless as they get distracted easily!!

i just remind myself its Cos they're busy, not because they're ignoring me. It's not easy tho..
>_>


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the same problem. Someone texted me last week asking if I was ok, I replied then they never replied back. Spent a few days worrying about what I said.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Deal with this as well...... hate it!!


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, I could type up a list of logical reasons why they have seen your message and haven't replied- but once anxiety kicks in it doesn't matter and all logic goes out the door. I have had good days ruined by my anxiety sending me into absolute panic and depression at people seeing my messages and not responding.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Was someone's Birthday today so I got them a gift a couple of days ago and texted them today wishing her a Happy Birthday, she replied back saying she'll get me the best present ever, then I had to go and reply back with 'You being my friend is the best present I could've wished for' followed up with a question of what she's doing today. Yep no reply, ah why did I have to text back all cheesy and weird.


----------

